# Is a car necessary while visiting Victoria



## cmi (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi!

We will be in Victoria this summer (husband and three kids). Wondering if it would be necessary to rent a car while there or  is public transportation and/or tour buses good enough?  Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## KyRoamer (Jan 28, 2006)

How long?

If just doing a day trip, a tour may be best. However, longer with five a car would be economical and useful.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 28, 2006)

There are tour buses going from downtown to Butchart Gardens.  The Tally Ho will give you a guided tour of the city - whale watching leaves from downtown.  If you want to tour the island, you will need a car.  It all depends on how long you plan to stay around here.  Give me a few more details about your plans, and i can give you more info about what you are interested in.


----------



## hotmike98 (Feb 2, 2006)

We stayed in Victoria for four days before renting a car and driving up to Campbell River and ferry over to Quadra Island.  There are many places in Victoria that are walking distance from hotels in the inner harbor, as well as buses.  You might want to consider structuring your week so that you only need to rent a car the last few days for areas outside the city center.


----------



## cmi (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you! Never thought about renting a car for a day or two.  Good idea.

Chris


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2006)

Chris, if you're staying in the Inner Harbor area, National has an office at 767 Douglas St, very convenient on foot. They have a second location way up Douglas St so be sure to give the #767. (I only know this because I was just this minute making a reservation and pulled out my stuff from last trip to see who we used. When I phoned National, at first I only said "Douglas St" and they reserved my car at the wrong office.) 

But beware... if you decline the Loss Damage Waiver, you have to sign that you are declining Peace of Mind! (I just noticed this - guess that's been the problem all this while...  )


----------



## cmi (Feb 11, 2006)

Laurie,

Thanks for the tip on National car rental.  

Chris


----------

